# Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel



## Denniso (3. Okt. 2010)

Guten Tag,


Hat Jemand Ideen zur Gestaltung und wie man den "Einlauf" in den Teich gestalten könnte. Da ich nächstes Jahr einen Filter selber baue wird es damit ja sowieso eine Umstrukturierung geben. Gibt es durch den Bachlauf noch eine gewisse Filterleistung (zwecks Kies?) 

P.S.: Kennt jemand den Ubbink Cleanmagic ? Taugt der was?


----------



## Buffo Buffo (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Hi Dennis  Den Ubbink Cleanmagic hab ich nicht, aber ein Nonamprodukt, das baugleich ist. Gröbere Verschmutzungen (Blätter) bringt man damit bestens aus dem Wasser - aber Schlamm? Das geht nicht so, wie ich mir schlammsaugen vorstelle. Entweder ist der Schlamm/Mulm so fein, das er einfach durch das Netzt durchgeht - oder das Netzt setzt sich dauernd zu..... Liebe Grüße Andrea


----------



## Denniso (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Hi,

Hab ganz vergessen nach der Fischkuppel zu fragen. Wie baut man sowas selbst? Oder wo kann man sowas kaufen? Was kostet sowas?


----------



## Piddel (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Moin,

was ist eine Fischkuppel


----------



## derschwarzepeter (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Genau! Das frag ich mich auch - NIE gehört!
*
Zum Pumpensieb:*
Pumpe ist Pumpe und Filter ist Filter.
So ein "Seicherl" über dem Einlauf der Pumpe ist kein Filter,
sondern bestenfalls ein Schutz, damit keine EINZELNEN Fremdkörper angesaugt werden.
MEHR Dreck verlegt das aufgrund der zu hohen Stömungsgeschwindigkeit und er ungenügenden Fläche schnell.

*Zum Bach / zur Pumpendimensionierung:*
Um einen Bach wirklich fliessen zu lassen brauchst du erstaunlich große Volumenströme;
unter 10.000 Liter pro Stunde ist das eher ein erbärmliches Getröpfel - Kinderlulu statt Bach.
Wenn dann noch eine nennenswerte Höhe zwischen Wasserspiegel und Pumpenauslauf zu überwinden ist,
im schlimmsten Fall noch verstärkt durch eine zu dünne, vielleicht geknickte Schlauchleitung
mit mehreren Knie-Stücken und teilweise zugewachsen (www.druckverlust de -Onlinerechner!),
ist dazu eine ERHEBLICHE Pumpenleistung erforderlich, die die Anfangsinvestition und den Betrieb unnötig teuer gestaltet.
Absolut kleinster sinnvoller Querschnitt: 50 mm, besser 70 oder gleich 100 mm;
Rohre sind besser als Schläuche, Bögen besser als Knie, ggf. 2 Stk 45°-Bögen zusammenstecken.

Wenn du aber den Pumpenauslauf in einen Quelltümpel verlegst,
von dem aus sich ein relativ flaches Bacherl mit stark wechselnden Querschnitten wegschlängelt,
also eher eine Aneinanderreihung kleiner Teiche mit Engstellen, in denen´s plätschert,
kannst du sehr gut eine Mammutpumpe nehmen, die kräftig an einem Rohr-Schwimm-Skimmer ansaugt.
Dabei solltest du die Hauptwindrichtungen beachten:
Die Bachmündung kommt dort hin, woher der Wind bläst (damit wirken Wind und Strömung in die gleiche Richtung)
und der Skimmer in die gegenüberliegende Ecke des Teiches.

*Zur Filterwirkung:*
Ein Bachlauf ist die optimale Lösung um einen SEHR wirksamen biologischen Filter zu realisieren.
Ein Durchlauf durch ein Kiesbett erfordert große Kubaturen 
und kostet wieder einiges an Förderhöhe, ohne dass man Wasser plätschern sieht.
Ich rate dir deshalb zu folgender Lösung:
Dazu sollten die Tümperl, aus denen der Bach besteht, üppigst bepflanzt werden (__ Rohrkolben, __ Schwertlilien, ...)
(dazwischen kann man natürlich auch freie Fliessstrecken mit Kies anlegen)
und im Quelltümpel wird ein großer Kunststoffkorb mit 120 mm-Loch im Boden 
über den senkrecht nach oben weisenden Pumpenauslass gestülpt.
Der fängt Laub und sonstige grobe Verunreinigungen leicht entfernbar auf 
und die angesaugten Tiere, die nicht durch seine großen Löcher passen,
hüpfen oben über seinen Rand.


----------



## koifischfan (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*



> was ist eine Fischkuppel


Vermutlich so etwas, wie mein Avatar.


----------



## Dilmun (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Schau mal

hier  und
hier  und
hier


----------



## Nikolai (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*



Denniso schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hab ganz vergessen nach der Fischkuppel zu fragen. Wie baut man sowas selbst? Oder wo kann man sowas kaufen? Was kostet sowas?



Hallo Dennis,

habe gerade eben zufällig so etwas wie eine Fischkuppel beschrieben. Lese dazu meinen Beitrag "Bestandsaufnahme / Fischzählung"

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Nikolai (3. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*



Denniso schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> 
> Hat Jemand Ideen zur Gestaltung und wie man den "Einlauf" in den Teich gestalten könnte. Da ich nächstes Jahr einen Filter selber baue wird es damit ja sowieso eine Umstrukturierung geben. Gibt es durch den Bachlauf noch eine gewisse Filterleistung (zwecks Kies?)
> ...



Hallo Dennis,

wenn Du mit einem C-Rohr deinen Teich beschickst, wie Peter dir das empfiehlt, brauchst Du dir über den Einlauf keine Gedanken machen, dann sprudelt es kräftig. Hast du aber nur eine geringe Pumpenleistung, empfehle ich dir im Wasserlauf mehrere Staustufen einzubauen. Zusätzlich mußt du bei Wasserfällen für Abrißkannten sorgen, an denen sich das Wasser vom Untergrund löst. Am besten funktioniert das, wenn du flache Steine so einzementierst, daß die Unterseite nach Oben zeigt. Damit können auch kleine Rinnsale plätschern. In den angestauten Pfützen bilden sich Biotope die durchaus filternde Wirkung haben.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## MadDog (4. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Hallo Dennis,
ich habe das Problem mit dem Bachlauf wie folgt gelöst.

Den Verlauf des Baches ausgehoben und mit Folie verkleidet. Vor dem Einlauf in dem Teich habe ich eine Erhöhung im Bachlauf, so dass sich eine Staustufe ergibt. So bleibt immer Wasser im Bachlauf, auch wenn die Pumpen nicht laufen.
Den Einlauf in den Teich habe ich mit Bruchsteinen verkleidet und das Wasser läuft auch über einen Bruchstein in den Teich. Dazu habe ich die Folie so gefaltet, das diese auf dem Stein überlappt.

Schau dir mal die folgenden Bilder an.

Gruß aus Dortmund

Frank


----------



## Denniso (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Danke MadDog, Die Fotos werden mir sicher helfen, und mit der Stufe werde ich auch machen, da ich ja auch pflanzen nehme. Auf Bild 3 sieht man ein Holzstück. Kann man da jedes aus dem Wald nehmen, da es ja auch evtl. im Wasser liegt? Oder muss man solches Aquarienholz nehmen?


----------



## MadDog (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Hallo Dennis,
das Holz habe ich aus dem Wald geholt. Ist schön mit __ Moos bewachsen. Das Holz habe ich aber nicht im Wasser liegen sondern über den Bachlauf gelegt.
Man kann Holz ruhig ins Wasser legen, da passiert normal nichts, wenn das Holz nicht behandelt ist. In der Natur kippen ja auch Bäume ins Wasser. 
Wenn ich noch einen schönen Stamm finde, werde ich den auch ins Wasser legen.

Zu deiner Lichtkuppel:
Ich habe im Internet eine Plastiksäule gesehen mit ca. 30 cm Durchmesser und einer Höhe von 0,80 cm. Die sollte ca. 150,- € kosten.
Ich habe heute ein Aquarium im Teich versenkt und zwar kopfüber.
Das Aquarium steht links und rechts auf 2 Pflanzsteinen. Die Steine stehen 55 cm auseinander. Ich habe dann mit einem Schlammsauger die Luft aus dem Aquarium gesaugt, so dass der Wasserspiegel im Aquarium ca. 30 cm oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche ist.
Die ersten Fische waren auch schon drin.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## derschwarzepeter (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Zuerst hab ich die Fischkuppel abwegig gefunden (wahrscheinlich, weil ich als fauler Mensch das Putzen scheue),
aber mittlerweile finde ich die Idee lustig, dass uns Fische in "Freiheit" Auge in Auge gegenüberstehen
und nicht nur solche im Aquarium.
Wenn man´s aber GANZ gerecht nimmt, müssten wir ein richtigstehendes Aquarium ins Wasser tauchen
und den Kopf hineinstecken - da würden die Fische schauen! :shock

Was das Holz betrifft:
Außer dass im Wasser vermoderndes Holz zu einem unerwünschten Nährstoffeintrag führt,
wird es sicher keine negativen Folgen haben: 
Ich selbst bewundere immer bei meinen Schlauchbootfahrten in den Auen 
im Wasser treibende Stämme, die üppigst bewachsen sind und oft sogar kleine Bäume tragen.
Wunderschön!
Allerdings geht die Verrottung im feuchten Milieu oft erstaunlich rasch vor sich.
Die Haltbarkeit hängt vom Holz ab (harte und harzreiche Hölzer halten länger)
und von wo des Stück ist (Kernholz und Wurzeln halten länger).
Die Rinde vermodert dabei besonders schnell und sollte idealerweise runter.
Idealerweise nimmt man Wurzelstücke- oder ballen aus einem Bach,
wo durch die Strömung schon alle weichen Teile abgerubbelt wurden.
Dass da keine Holzschutzmittel drauf sollen, 
ist hoffentlich allen klar.

P.S.: Zierkork hält JAHRELANG und geht auch nicht unter!
(Da sitzen dann die __ Frösche und __ Wasserschildkröten drauf.)


----------



## Denniso (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Hallo,


Gibt es wirklich Fischarten die nur im Bachlauf (mit einem ruhigen Fluss) leben können, ausser im Winter? 

Grüße


----------



## derschwarzepeter (6. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Na aber sicher doch!
In unseren Breiten leben diese Fische in der Forellen- oder Äschenregion,
wo sie kühles, sauerstoffreiches, nähr- und bakterienarmes Wasser vorfinden.
Das sind z.B. Forellen, Groppen, Steinbeisser, Bachneunauge, __ Elritze, __ Äsche __ Hasel, __ Döbel, ...
(um nur ein paar einheimische Fische aufzuzählen)
wobei "leben KÖNNEN" ein dehnbarer Begriff ist:
Selbstverständlich verröcheln die auch im stehenden Gewässer nicht augenblicklich,
aber artgemäße Haltung ist das definitiv nicht, 
d.h. wenn man sich nicht damit zufrieden gibt, dass die orange sind und fressen,
merkt man sehr schnell, dass sie nicht ihr natürliches Verhalten zeigen,
dass sie nicht züchten und langfristig auch deutlich sichtbar körperlich degenerieren, 
so sie nicht vorher versterben.

Da es aber gar nicht so einfach ist, einen Bachlauf zu betreiben, 
der (durch Volumenstrom und Strömungsgeschwindigkeit) seinen Namen auch verdient,
sollte man einfach sich aus der Vielzahl von für stehende Gewässer passenden Fische welche aussuchen
(Es müssen ja WIRKLICH nicht Goldfische oder Koi sein - da gibt´s doch VIEL interessantere Arten!)
und wird damit wesentlich glücklicher sein. 
Die Tiere sowieso.


----------



## Denniso (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Ja ich habe ja sowieso den Teich mit den Fischen aber jetzt laß ich, das es auch möglich ist im Bach Fische zu halten. 4-5 kleine Fischchen würden sich doch sicher im Bach gut machen.  Nur im Winter? Ab in den großen Teich oder nen extra Becken? Welche Arten könnte man den empfehlen? Ausser Goldfische und Kois... Evtl. So Aquarienfischgröße? 

Danke


----------



## derschwarzepeter (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Das kommt auf den Bach an:
Hier in der Nähe fliesst z.B. ein "Bach", 
in dem völlig frei und in arterhaltender Anzahl 
3 m-Welse leben!


----------



## Nikolai (7. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Hallo Dennis,
9-stachlige __ Stichlinge leben in der Natur zuhauf in schmalen und flachen Fließgewässern. Sie bevorzugen dabei stark bewachsene Stellen,wo sie ausreichend Versteckmöglichkeiten haben. Der Teich sollte schon eine Weile in Betrieb sein, damit sie Lebendfutter vorfinden. An Trockenfutter sind sie nicht zu gewöhnen. Da sie sich auch gern in ruhigen Zonen aufhalten, ist eine hohe Fließgeschwindigkeit nicht entscheidend. Wichtig ist vor Allem, daß das Wasser eine gute Qualität behält und die Temperatur nicht zu hoch ansteigt. Da sie ständig auf Erkundung sind, mußt du dafür sorgen, daß sie nicht in den Teich abwandern, bzw. jederzeit wieder zurück können. Als Lebendfutter währe es von Vorteil, wenn du deinen Bach mit Bachflohkrebsen und Tubifex besiedelst.
Stichlinge sind recht interessant zu beobachten, da sie Nester bauen und Brutpflege betreiben. Außerdem kann man sie auch bei Revierlämpfen beobachten. 
Bei dem 3-stachligen Stichling verhält es sich ähnlich, nur daß er ein wenig mehr Raum beansprucht und höhere Ansprüche an die Wasserqualität stellt. Dafür hat das Männchen während der Laichzeit einen leuchtend roten Bauch.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Denniso (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Der 3 Stachlige Stichling sieht interessanter aus, aber der 9 Stachlige ist bestimmt auch interessant.

Nur wie verhält es sich im Winter? Sollte ich ihn dann in einem Bottich im Keller halten oder wie?

Der Bach wird so konstruiert das die Fische nicht aus dem Bach in den Teich können.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*



Denniso schrieb:


> Nur wie verhält es sich im Winter? Sollte ich ihn dann in einem Bottich im Keller halten oder wie?


In der Tiefkühltruhe bleiben sie viel länger frisch! 
Spatz beseite:
Im Unterschied zum Vogel im Vogelkäfig, der alles, was er braucht (Luft, Wasser, Körner) von aussen bekommt
und dessen Exkremente dann halt regelmäßig rausgekratzt werden,
reicht´s für Fische nicht, nur "nass zu sein und täglich trocken gefüttert zu werden:
Ein Teich und erst recht ein Aquarium stellt einen Lebensraum dar, der hochgradig vom umgebenden Land isoliert ist
und dessen artgerechtes Bewohnen deshalb ausschliesslich aufgrund des komplexen Zusammenspieles 
einer Vielzahl von Tieren, Pflanzen und insbesondere Bakterien möglich ist.
Das ist nicht mal so schnell in einem Bottich realisiert, in den man ein bissi Teichwasser einfüllt und 3 Pflanzen schmeisst.
So ein kleiner Lebensraum durchläuft eine sensible, mehrwöchige Einlaufphase, 
in der die Lebensbedingungen sehr kippelig sind - eine Zitterpartie, die jeder Aquarianer und Miniteichbetreiber fürchtet
und froh ist, überstanden zu haben.
Dann allerdings hat sich von ganz allein ein faszinierendes Biotop eingestellt.

Die winterliche Übersiedlung in einen Bottich oder ein im Sommer trockenstehendes Aquarium 
ist deshalb für ALLE Teichfische eine massive Belastung, die sie vielleicht mit Ach und Krach überleben werden.
Außerdem benötigen gerade einheimische Tere eine Winterruhe bei niedrigen Temperaturen;
insbesondere die Zucht ist ohne diese in der Regel nicht möglich
und die ist doch wohl das beste Zeichen für eine Haltung bei guten Lebensbedingungen.

Es spricht also alles für eine Überwinterung im Freigewässer
und wenn das dafür nicht geeignet ist (zu klein, zu flach, zu ...)
sollte man eben keine Tiere einsetzen.


Denniso schrieb:


> Der Bach wird so konstruiert das die Fische nicht aus dem Bach in den Teich können.


Wie willst du denn DAS realisieren?
Werden die Fsche vor dem Teich "abgeseiht"?


----------



## Denniso (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Das sie nicht in den Teich kommen ist wohl einfacher, als das sie wieder in den Bach können 

Nur wenn diese in den Tecih können, wie ist es dann möglich das sie wieder in den Bach zurück können?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Ich kann mir nur 

entweder eine Bachmündung vorstellen, die die Fische in beiden Richtungen passieren können
oder eine Einbahnstrasse: einen Wasserfall, der in den Teich pritschelt.
Letzteres könnte man mit einer fischfreundlichen Mammutpumpe als Bachpumpe
zum Kreisverkehr machen.


----------



## Nikolai (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Hallo Dennis,
Von einer Hälterung von Stichlingen im Aquarium möchte ich Dir abraten, da Du im Winter nirgend wo Lebendfutter bekommst. Wenn Du für eine ausreichende Durchströmung sorgst, wird dein Bach auch im Winter nicht völlig einfrieren. Solange sauerstoffreiches Wasser vorhanden ist werden __ Stichlinge auch einen Platz für die Überwinterung finden.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Im Winter gibt es tolles Lebendfutter:
Tubifex gibt´s im Tierhandel das ganze Jahr,
Mückenlaven (rote und weisse) besonders im Winter,
unter dem Eis lassen sich schön konstant Cyclops und Diaptomus fangen,
im Gurkenglas vermehren sich freudig die flügellosen Drorophila 
und die Artemia sind ja auch nicht von schlechten Eltern.

Es stellt sich jedoch die berechtigte Frage, 
warum man den Aufwand betreiben sollte,
um den armen Stichlingen die nötige Winterruhe zu verwehren!


----------



## Nikolai (10. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Hallo Peter,
hast ja recht. Hab da auch so meine Quellen, man muß nur lange genug suchen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Denniso (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Der Bach kommt aber doch nicht auf die Tiefe, die die Fische brauchen also 1m wird der nicht tief, dann ist das Wasser aber auch keine +4° C warm, oder brauchen das die __ Stichlinge nicht.


Das mit der fischfreundlichen Mammutpumpe würde mich interessieren. passen da Kois durch oder Goldfische?

(Link wäre hilfreich  )


----------



## Nikolai (11. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Hallo Dennis,
wie ich schon weiter Oben beschrieb, findest du __ Stichlinge in freier Natur vorwiegend in kleinen Fließgewässern und Entwässerungsgräben. Die Wassertiefe beträgt da auch nur wenige Zentimeter, und oft sind sie nicht einmal einen halben Meter breit. Wenn du den Stichlingen die Wahl läßt ob sie sich lieber im Teich oder im Bach aufhalten, wirst du feststellen, daß sie sich sehr gerne im Bach einfinden. Sorge einfach nur für einen ständigen Wasserdurchfluß. Besser noch, du gibst den Stichlingen die Möglichkeit nach Belieben vom Bach in den Teich und umgekehrt zu wechseln.

Gruß Nikolai

PS: Eine Mamutpumpe kannst du nach belieben auslegen. In der für dich in Betracht kommender Größenordnung würden sicher auch __ Kleinfische befördert werden können. Nur ob sich die Fische einfach so ansaugen lassen, möchte ich bezweifeln. Obwohl gerade Stichlinge neugierig den Strömungen folgen. Müßte man ausprobieren.


----------



## Denniso (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Hallo,

Wie baut man denn eine solche "Mammutpumpe", dies ist ja anscheinend so die einzige Möglichkeit die Fische von Teich zu Bach zu bringen. oder hat noch jemand eine Idee? 

Einen 2. Bach möchte ich nicht graben


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Die Mammutpumpe baut man SO,
aber wenn du deinen Bach ganz einfach in den Teich hineinfliessen lässt,
können die Fische nach Herzenslust zwischen Bach und Teich welchseln.

Wenn du aber nicht auch noch einen Filter im Kreislauf hast,
würde ich trotzdem einen Mammutpumpe nehmen!


----------



## Denniso (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Die Fische können doch nicht gegen die Strömung des Baches ankommen oder?

Grüße


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Wäre das so, 
würde man in der Natur Fische ausschließlich in Seen und Meeren finden.
Tatsächlich sind selbst raschfliessende kleine Bacherl bewohnt;
dur darfst nicht immer von einem faden Krüppel-__ Goldfisch ausgehen!


----------



## Denniso (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Das stimmt wohl.

Nun dann muss ich den Bach warscheinlich so bauen das es halt keine Kante gibt wenn er in den Teich zurück fließt. Ist denke ich auch wegen des Lärms besser, und die Fische können hin und her Schwimmen okay. 

Ist warscheinlich die einfachste Lösung. 

Wenn ich jetzt eine Filterpumpe mit knapp 2500 l/h habe, und diese dann austausche gegen eine 5000l/h Pumpe und einen Y-Verteiler anschließe. Der eine Schlauch soll zum Filter gehen und der andere zum Bach. Teilt sich dann die Leistung? Ist das wirklich diese Milchmädchenrechnung sprich: 2500 -> Filter 2500 -> Bach?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (12. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Das kommt auf die Strömungswiderstände in den Zweigen (Länge, durchmesser, Bögen) an!

Hier im Forum hat unlängst jemand seine 12.500 Liter-Pumpe vermessen
und ist zu seiner Erschütterung draufgekommen,
dass die durch seine Verrohrung nur 2100 Liter/Stunde liefert.

Unter Umständen liefert also deine 5000 Lieter-Pumpe nur 500 und 500!
Warum willst du denn das Bisschen teilen?


----------



## Denniso (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Da ich ungern 2 Pumpen in meinem Teich haben möchte.


Ich hänge mal ein Bild meines Teiches an. Eingezeichnet ist wo der Filter steht und wo der Bach laufen wird. Somit wäre ein Einlauf in den Bach durch den Filter nicht möglich. Und würde gerne nur 1 Pumpe im Teich haben deswegen die Teilung?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (13. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Was hindert dich, den Filterauslauf zur Quelle des Baches werden zu lassen?
buddel doch einfach ein 70 mm-Abflussrohr ein!


----------



## Denniso (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Hallo,

Es ist ein Druckfilter verbaut, die Filterpumpe fördert nur knapp 2000l/h und da denke ich das bei der entfernung nicht mehr viel ankommt. Vor allem weil ich warscheinlich den Teich mit einem Wasserfall starten möchte (Ubbink Niagara LED). das sind geschätzte 5-6m die das Wasser dann noch überwinden müsste vom Filter zum Bach (Ohne Gefälle!)

Der Bach wird dann schön in einer Terasse verlaufen.

Warum kann der Winter nicht schon rum sein?


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Das ist alles nur eine Frage ddes Querschnittes (und der Bögen) der Leitung!
Schau doch mal auf www.druckverlust.de - die haben einen tollen Onlinerechner;
aus dem Bauch heraus sage ich aber mal, dass ein 70 mm Abflussrohr LOCKER reichen wird.

Achtung: KEINE 90°-Bögen einbauen, sondern durch 2 Stk. 45° realisieren!



Denniso schrieb:


> Warum kann der Winter nicht schon rum sein?


Kann man da irgendwo dafür voten?
Ich bin auf jeden Fall deiner Meinung!


----------



## Denniso (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bachlauf Ideen zur Gestaltung / Fischkuppel*

Vielen Dank schonmal. Jetzt kann ich im Winter gut planen und eventuell auch schon Shoppen (wird es denn Erfahrungsgemäß im Winter "günstiger" ? Denn mit meinem Azubigehalt kann man keine Riesensprünge  machen.)

Aber ich bin schon mächtig stolz auf mich, dass ich mit 17 den Teich zum Großteil selbst gebaut habe. Inklusive der Grabarbeiten


----------

